# Kennedy tool box drawer handle



## GailInNM (Mar 31, 2010)

I have had a Kennedy tool box for a long time. The bottom drawer is used for milling setup items. Things like parallels, angle blocks, slide in vee-blocks and similar things. Most of them are shop made of steel. So as I keep building toys the contents of this drawer keeps increasing, along with the weight. So the drawer keeps getting harder to open. At the same time age creeps up on me and I don't have the strength to grip the little handle on the drawer to open it. So it was time to either reduce the contents of the drawer or to make it easier to open. Naturally I am not going to reduce the contents. It's all good stuff that gets used regularly.

The standard handle is a little injection molded tee shaped piece. So a slip on extender was sketched up and milled out. I ran three grooves along each side with a 1/8 inch ball end mill 0.03 deep. Then filed and buffed all sharp edges.

I had intended to put a clamp screw to squeeze the U-section to clamp on the existing handle, but the add on slipped on with enough grip that I left out the screw.
Gail in NM


----------



## kd7fhg (Apr 1, 2010)

Good Idea! I like the fact that it does not modify the tool box (keeps it in original condition).

Have a great day!

Rex


----------

